# Embroidering towels???



## R&R Embroidery (Oct 24, 2008)

hi everyone...i have a towel that somebody wants embroidered but it is too thick to fit in my hoops.....is there any way i can rig it to fit in there?....or is there another special hoop that i need?....i am still learning so i hope this isn't too stupid of a question......the same thing happened when i tried to embroider some thermal sweathsirts....just too thick to fit in the hoop.....thanks for any info....ryan


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

Not sure how your hoops work but on the machine i had, the hoops are adjustable to hold thicker material. How thick is the material? if the it's over half an inch thick i'm note sure i would have been able to hoop it either.


----------



## R&R Embroidery (Oct 24, 2008)

red....my hoops are adjustable....i have a tajima machine....there is a little adjustable screw on it.....with the towel though it is too thick to snap the hoop closed.....it isn't really thick....like a regular terry cloth towel thickness.....i don't have it in front of me this second.....ryan


----------



## adivito (Aug 25, 2006)

If you have the normal barrel connector hoops, just open it up all the way it should fit. If for some reason its still too tight you can get longer screws.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

You can order longer screws for the hoops. If you are going to do more of these it is worth it. I have a Tajima also, and even with the regular screws I can hoop even the plushest of towels with the regular screws, but it is tight. It is much easier with the longer screws. Of course I use a Hoopmaster hooping apparatus so it lines up the top and bottom of the hoop perfectly and I am sure it makes it easier. That is also a good investment if you do a lot of shirts or really anything.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Here is the hoopmaster: Embroidery Hooping Devices, The New Hooping Device, HoopMaster, By Midwest Products

For towels I use the freestyle hooping. But mine also came with a base that the freestyle arm fits on that supports the entire length of the arm. Actually, that is on the bottom of this page. FreeStyle Hooping


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Here are the longer screws. They are 27 mm instead of the regular 23 mm. 27MM FRAME ADJUSTING SCREW (6) - Hirsch


----------



## R&R Embroidery (Oct 24, 2008)

didn't know i could get longer screws.....i will definately get some of them and try it.....i know i need a topping for the towel so the stitches don't sink in.....can i use a regular cut away backing that i use for t-shirts?......ryan


----------



## creativeloop (Apr 18, 2008)

We use a water soluble topping on the towels we do, and nothing underneath with good results.
I wouldn't use cut-away.


----------



## alfargo (Dec 18, 2009)

No, you need to use topping, if you look at any major thread supplier they sell it. Topping is clear, and desolves when wet. try www.madeiramart.com that is where I get mine from. gl


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

I do tons of monograms on towels. I use a tearaway on the bottom and a water soluble on top.


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

LUV DEM TIGERS said:


> I do tons of monograms on towels. I use a tearaway on the bottom and a water soluble on top.


I found using the cutaway on the bottom gives a cleaner result, i know it's a bit more costly but if you're having issues with small text or details this made all the difference for me. using the water soluble stuff on top also.


----------



## stitchandawl (Jan 6, 2010)

I use the same method and it works great for me. Haven't had any problems with hooping towels though..


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

We use fast-frames for bulky stuff... you may be able to use a sticky backing on an open frame if all else fails.


----------



## R&R Embroidery (Oct 24, 2008)

AndTees said:


> We use fast-frames for bulky stuff... you may be able to use a sticky backing on an open frame if all else fails.


 


sorry for not knowing...what do u mean by fast frames and open frames?....ryan


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

R&R Embroidery said:


> sorry for not knowing...what do u mean by fast frames and open frames?....ryan


Fast Frames - well, just click on the words Fast Frames and take a look at their website. I couldn't work without my Fast Frames. 

Open Frame - hoop your backing and spray it with some temp. adhesive like 505. Lay your towel on top letting the temp. adhesive hold the towel in place. Place your topping on once you have everything lined up.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Fast frames is used a lot for things like totes, bags, and really odd stuff to hoop.


----------



## alfargo (Dec 18, 2009)

You can use fast frames for odd ball stuff, but I would avoid using adhesive if at all possible. The adhesive can gum up your needles and your rotary hook. Also you can try out the hoop tech clamping hoops, they don't require any adhesive.
TEXMAC Embroidery Accessories
Hope this helps some.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

alfargo said:


> You can use fast frames for odd ball stuff, but I would avoid using adhesive if at all possible. The adhesive can gum up your needles and your rotary hook.


If you have that problem then you should use RNK Distributing I use a LOT of sticky and you can't look at my machine and tell it. NO gummy needles, NO gummy hook. It is the ONLY product I have found so far that doesn't gum up your machine.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

alfargo said:


> You can use fast frames for odd ball stuff, but I would avoid using adhesive if at all possible. The adhesive can gum up your needles and your rotary hook. Also you can try out the hoop tech clamping hoops, they don't require any adhesive.
> TEXMAC Embroidery Accessories
> Hope this helps some.


Slip a piece of wax paper under the hoop and adhesive won't stick to your needles.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Pefect Stick from RNK has silicone built in it and prevents gumming up.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

You can use fast frames with towels if the sticky part of the adhesive doesn't touch the towels. To do that remove the protective adhesive where the backing adheres to the frame. Leave a border of the backing with the adhesive on to support the towel without sticking to it and cut out a window where the towel is embroidered.

I prefer solvy on the top, tear-away on the bottom and plenty of contour and zig zag underlay. 

If you embroider lots of towels you may want to purchase black bobbin thread to use on darker towels or wind your own bobbin thread so you can match the top and bobbin colors.


----------



## MURRAY (Jan 19, 2010)

i agree with andytees fast frames you use a sticky backing that sticks the towel to a flat metal frame. you can google it. i suggest a tear away backing, a water soluable topping (solvy) and kick up the column width on the letters. also you may want to wind a bobbin of the top thread your using.


----------



## MURRAY (Jan 19, 2010)

My bad I meant I agree with Jennifer. Good info.


----------



## Wrightdesign (Jun 7, 2009)

I do not hoop my towels. I hoop the tearaway stabilizer,pin the towel to the stabilizer along with the topping on top and have great results on my SWF full size 15 needle. hope this works for you.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

you pretty much have to wrestle the bugger into the hoop but it will work. 

solvy on top and tearaway on the bottom.


----------

